
New vitamin supplement study finds they may do more harm than good - happy-go-lucky
https://theconversation.com/new-vitamin-supplement-study-finds-they-may-do-more-harm-than-good-97246
======
rolha-capoeira
> In studies testing the four common supplements of multivitamins, vitamin D,
> calcium and vitamin C, there was no reduction in incidence of heart disease,
> stroke or premature death. This means there was no benefit from taking them,
> but also no harm.

I don't know if this is just a poorly written statement or if the study's
findings are flawed themselves, but saying that there's no benefit at all
because it didn't affect three (rather major) phenomena is very misleading.

------
gepi79
Very misleading headline.

Vitamins are essential nutrients.

It is well known that not enough of a vitamin or too much of a vitamin creates
problems.

Of course vitamins do not prevent or heal diseases that are promoted by aging
or an unhealthy diet comprising too much animal products or too much fat or
too much protein or too much sugar or too much food in general.

Regarding vitamin D:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5541280/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5541280/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17001681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17001681)

The dubious study about vitamin B6 and B12:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15557733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15557733)

What expert is right ? What truths and reasons are omitted to promote some
personal agenda ?

------
mikestew
From what I read, most of it is "eh, maybe it helps, maybe it doesn't, but we
couldn't prove that it _does_ help." But I thought a valid point was made
here:

 _" Most people in Western countries don’t have an optimal diet. This review
shows taking supplements as an “insurance policy” against poor dietary habits
does not work. If it did, there would have been a reduction in early death."_

Eat your broccoli.

